# Convince me to join the NRA



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just received in the mail a "survey" the NRA would like me to take. Attached to it was my membership renewal. They told me how hard they are working for me. Buy I must say in CA they've been pretty much MIA with all the new draconian gun laws that have been past recently. In fact, if I don't register a certain evil rifle by June, even after jumping through all the other hoops the legislature has thrown at us, I get the honor of becoming a felon.

So before I throw any of my hard earned money toward the NRA convince me why I should.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well who the heck else is even trying. Easy to sell 2 amendment to us. We are just a part of the voting public and no where near a majority . With out the NRA you give up any chance of keeping some of your right to own a fire arm.
No NRA has not been missing in action they are always fighting the battle you just may not see it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Eating an elephant buddy. Look at the vitriol directed towards the NRA by the left, anyone they hate that much must be hurting them, and even if the NRA is nothing more than in a thorn in the side of liberalism, we can hope the the thorn causes infection, then amputation! 

Ps, funny this should come up today, I’ve been dragging my feet but joined last night.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Join GOA as they always fight for the 2nd amendment without compromise.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

The NRA is under attack because they have slowed some and stopped other gun control legislation. Nobody else is even trying. CRPA (Bless their hearts) have not done anything in 20 years. The NRA would not be a targeted attack if they were not foiling the anti gun crowd.

As a life member I send in bucks now and then to help them help me.

P.S. If you don't know. Go on Calguns and learn how to make that rifle featureless to avoid registration.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

cannon said:


> The NRA is under attack because they have slowed some and stopped other gun control legislation. Nobody else is even trying. CRPA (Bless their hearts) have not done anything in 20 years. The NRA would not be a targeted attack if they were not foiling the anti gun crowd.
> 
> As a life member I send in bucks now and then to help them help me.
> 
> P.S. If you don't know. Go on Calguns and learn how to make that rifle featureless to avoid registration.


There are several other gun rights organizations that battle for rights and some to a degree beyond the NRA. GOA is one of them. GOCRA in MN is similar as well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Funny, all the left's hatred is directed at the NRA, not the GOA.

Yes, I'm an NRA member. I will remain a member. No one does more for gun rights.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

GOA and the 2nd amendment foundation are a couple good ones. My issue with the NRA is they cause some of this...take their statement about the bump stocks after Las Vegas. Not the first time they have done that. 
Not saying you should not support them, but look at others also if you can afford it. Most are not that expensive and if we can start hitting them from multiple directions might go a little better.
Just my 2c


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Funny, all the left's hatred is directed at the NRA, not the GOA.
> 
> Yes, I'm an NRA member. I will remain a member. No one does more for gun rights.


Do you seriously take that as anything meaningful other than trying to manipulate the sheeple? The NRA does good work, but has famously failed and given ground at times. Truth be told, it is the many millions more gun owners that are not NRA members that are active gun rights activists that really make the difference. Those in other gun rights organizations and even more so from those not affiliated with any org, but active in being political.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have some issues with the NRA but they do the most for 2A. Now, give them the money or we will beat the hair off you with our evil black rifles. :devil:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The fact that they are *the* target in the gun debate is all the reason one should need. I'm actually looking at joining for the first time due to the recent surge in attacks against them, and their soaring membership numbers in response.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The fact that they are *the* target in the gun debate is all the reason one should need. I'm actually looking at joining for the first time due to the recent surge in attacks against them, and their soaring membership numbers in response.


This. That is why I just renewed for three years. This isn't the only organization I support but I rejoined in response to attacks levied at them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am a life member of the NRA. I just joined GOA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Strength in numbers. Political donations count but directing members as to who does or does protect the second amendment is formidable. I would also urge you to join GOA NAGR and others too. More voices to support the second. The more noise made the more likely to have a positive influence. If you do not join, you and others will be crushed more easily in isolation. For the record I belong to the three above. Easy to be discouraged when you have a CA situation. Courious, does anyone know how many NRA members are Californians?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You really have to ask.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Save Your Money and Buy Ammo Instead.



Sasquatch said:


> I just received in the mail a "survey" the NRA would like me to take. Attached to it was my membership renewal. They told me how hard they are working for me. Buy I must say in CA they've been pretty much MIA with all the new draconian gun laws that have been past recently. In fact, if I don't register a certain evil rifle by June, even after jumping through all the other hoops the legislature has thrown at us, I get the honor of becoming a felon.
> 
> So before I throw any of my hard earned money toward the NRA convince me why I should.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Save Your Money and Buy Ammo Instead.


There's truth in that. The court system is not with us. The USSC refused to take the case regarding the Maryland "assault weapons" ban.

We are going to be in a position where we have no more good options, soon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> There's truth in that. The court system is not with us. The USSC refused to take the case regarding the Maryland "assault weapons" ban.
> 
> We are going to be in a position where we have no more good options, soon.


I fear you are right, but I will stand with the NRA and the perceived clout they carry in political DC, until they crash and burn. There isn't a better horse to bet on



Slippy said:


> Save Your Money and Buy Ammo Instead.


As I continue to stand with the NRA, I aint no fool ...... I am hedging my NRA stand with my own store, and what a mighty fine store it is.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Squatch, save your money, sit on the sidelines, as the resistance wants you to.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Grey Man - You shouldn't join the NRA if you have never been a member- just puts you on a list. If you have purchased your weapons from private sellers to avoid being on a list you defeat that purpose by signing up with the NRA. 

But then I have never figured out why everyone objects to a list of who owns weapons then goes out and purchases a hunting license.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Grey Man - You shouldn't join the NRA if you have never been a member- just puts you on a list. If you have purchased your weapons from private sellers to avoid being on a list you defeat that purpose by signing up with the NRA.
> 
> But then I have never figured out why everyone objects to a list of who owns weapons then goes out and purchases a hunting license.


IF one were the cautious type, one could opt out of the free gift, magazine and all paper mail... use a pseudonym, prepaid visa, and some apartment building for an address.. in this way one ensures the money goes where needed, and could still use the NRA perks on some things..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ask Randy Weaver.

Then ask Lon Horuchi, the guy who shot the mother in the face, but missed the baby in her arms.

Then ask the NRA why they ran a full page ad with Lon and HS Precision touting Lon, in American Hunter/Rifleman. *After the fact*

Then ask the NRA , when contacted *by a former member*, if they stood by their ad, The baby shooter, and HS.

HS dropped Lon like a stinky POS that he is.

T*he NRA stood by, the Mother shooter, and their ad $$$$. * I called them out on this. They are a PO$ that only want$ money. I wish I'd saved the email response from the dirty basturds.

I got NRA money begging renewal requests for years after. When I asked about Lon? Nothing but more begging for $$$$

BTW, the NRA has been *absent without leave* in most of the northeast since I first joined, when Ronnie was president. I've not seen them for 40 years............

The NRA gave you Lieawatha Dizzy Lizzie Warren, rather that Scott Brown in Senate. Think about that, NRA, potential members, and voters.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

have yawl seen and heard about THIS? If I was a younger man, I'd be hopping mad and want to get out and do something about it... but in my old age... all I do is sit, and know this country already lost. China or Russia or whoever won... they isn't our grandkids winning the world that's for damn sure! It's a shame, it really is. Every American should have a library card and a NRA membership. Nothing more American than that.. well used to I guess. Damn shame.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yea join the NRA.

Maybe think about GOA?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you own a gun, if you believe in owning a gun, there is NO reason not to join the NRA!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

If I had guns I'd buy bullets 
GOA, ISAA here


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I need to renew to be able to join gun club. But, at least NRA has an audience, on both sides.. 
In reality, the 2A is not going away, but the states and left sure know how to infringe, till it goes to court..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Grey Man - You shouldn't join the NRA if you have never been a member- just puts you on a list. If you have purchased your weapons from private sellers to avoid being on a list you defeat that purpose by signing up with the NRA.
> 
> But then I have never figured out why everyone objects to a list of who owns weapons then goes out and purchases a hunting license.


I'm not going to say to join or not to join. I would like to respond to your grey man assertion, though.

This isn't the time to try and hide. The enemy isn't hiding. The followers of the enemy are vocal. They find courage and support among each other, and with that, they get stronger. 
We should be the same way. We need to be vocal. We need to assert our position with courage and resolution. Others will find courage by seeing our courage.
Don't be mealy-mouthed and apologetic. 
Walk with strength and courage. Stand for not only the 2nd amendment but ALL the amendments! Don't be a wallflower, but make the enemy take notice of who you are. 
What? Do you think it is better that a few stand for your God-given rights while you hide? Do you think there is strength in few? Do you think you will be safe if the few fail?

I'll tell you this. I'd rather stand and be killed than to kneel and be allowed to live the life of a coward.

I HOPE I am on a list. If I'm not, I am NOT trying hard enough. My only regret is that I am not as strong as I used to be.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd like to add this.
If my sister @MountainGirl, a lady, is willing to stand up and be counted, any of you men who are afraid to stand up and be counted are not men.

My countrymen need to understand something. There is no running. There is no hiding. The war is coming. I don't want it. You don't want it. Doesn't matter. It's coming. Actually, it is here. Right now, it is an ideological war. Guess what comes next. Fight now, while it is a war of ideas.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Liberals fight dirty. They punch in the back of the head, take your bank accounts and houses via underhanded lawyers, IRS etc.
This can be easily handled, we just have to be one step ahead, and not to stoop to their level. But, if we have to, hit them with the wrath of God, version 1...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Grey Man - You shouldn't join the NRA if you have never been a member- just puts you on a list. If you have purchased your weapons from private sellers to avoid being on a list you defeat that purpose by signing up with the NRA.
> 
> *But then I have never figured out why everyone objects to a list of who owns weapons then goes out and purchases a hunting license.*


*
*

That's why you always get your archery stamp. :tango_face_grin:

Everybody should have a bow anyway. Quiet and an excellent addition to the tools if SHTF.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Has the NRA been seen in mASSachusetts lately?

Court keeps challenge to Massachusetts 'assault weapon' expansion alive

"A federal judge on Wednesday rejected a move by Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey to dismiss a lawsuit against her arbitrary expansion of the state's assault weapon ban.

*The challenge, brought by four gun dealers and the National Shooting Sports Foundation*, took Healey to task for her "enforcement notice" expanding the state's longstanding ban on certain semi-automatic firearms to include guns that, up to that time, were considered "Massachusetts-compliant." "


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> That's why you always get your archery stamp. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Everybody should have a bow anyway. Quiet and an excellent addition to the tools if SHTF.


Love my bows. Compound, recurve & Tom's got a lethal cross...
The re-usable 'ammo' aspect is nice, too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Get ahold of some NRA stationery and paste/copy/scan it onto some stationery you have at home. Send Hillary a letter.

Tell her not to be concerned by Slick Willie's cattin' around with glamorous models, you've always liked Rubenesque women with calves like a fullback.

Sign the letter with love, and tell her since she's the one that colluded with the Russians if she knows any good sources for cheap yet flavorful vodka. Include that you pray for her every time she falls down because your own mother had a terrible gin addiction.

Attach a "P.S." stating she's welcome anytime to shoot your new AR-15.

If this doesn't blow an embolism I don't know what will. Oh, and don't worry about joining the NRA. If the Feds want you, you're done already. I bake cookies for the Fed that watches me, and I told him I also bake for the supervisor who watches him.

...I got him started smoking again...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Have I told y'all how much I like @The Tourist ? :vs_clap:

(Rubenesque women! Hilarious!

View attachment 72361




The Tourist said:


> Get ahold of some NRA stationery and paste/copy/scan it onto some stationery you have at home. Send Hillary a letter.
> 
> Tell her not to be concerned by Slick Willie's cattin' around with glamorous models, you've always liked Rubenesque women with calves like a fullback.
> 
> ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I can't convince someone else to join, but can give my own reasons for joining up today.
My home state of Oregon is quickly sliding down the gun control hole, with no end in sight.
A few years ago, Oregonians could buy and sell firearms privately amongst ourselves... now that's gone.
Now there's a buttload of new initiatives/legislation to further curtail gun rights here.
I don't feel it matters that the NRA has been unsuccessful here. I think it does matter that they are pushing back where they CAN, and winning WHERE they can. I want to support that effort, looking past my own back yard.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I can't convince someone else to join, but can give my own reasons for joining up today.
> My home state of Oregon is quickly sliding down the gun control hole, with no end in sight.
> A few years ago, Oregonians could buy and sell firearms privately amongst ourselves... now that's gone.
> Now there's a buttload of new initiatives/legislation to further curtail gun rights here.
> I don't feel it matters that the NRA has been unsuccessful here. I think it does matter that they are pushing back where they CAN, and winning WHERE they can. I want to support that effort, looking past my own back yard.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We have guns for deer hunting. We have guns to kill raccoons when we trap them. We keep a gun or two handy if someone would be stupid enough to break into our home while we were there. We have guns that have been passed down from our grandparents. Having said that we are part of a society that is diminishing in number. The louder and more numerous are people who are not familiar with guns and guns are not part of their culture. We need a voice in Washington.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

They need your money for my creds.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You know that day that the little pissants had their tantrum march in D.C.?

I joined the NRA for 5 years and the GOA, same day.

:armata_PDT_36:
::rambo::
:arrow:
:snipe:
:violent:
::redsnipe::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you need one reason , John Paul Stevens. Nuff said.

2018 Teachers union replaces Obama as number one firearm salesman.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just an FYI. Stopped into a local mom n pop gun store yesterday. They’ve been really hurting since Trump was elected. Gun sales were way down. But lately, since all the gun control nonsense has resurfaced their sales have zoomed up dramatically. The lefties are actually stoking gun sales again! As usual, their results are at odds with their rhetoric.


----------

